# R u single, or ur not???



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok guys now is time to let everybody here know who is single, and who is "taken", and if u r "taken" u can tell us ur love story, how u met ur soulmate, n what is what u like the most about that special person!!! ok lets start....

well i am not single, i have my boyfriend, our love story is a funny one.. he used to sell cellphones n he sold me mine, like 2 years ago, he was trying to talk to me but at the time i wasnt interested, so i wasnt paying to much attention to him, all i wanted was to get swich d company i had to a new one becuase the other one sux, anyhow, i saw him again after one year, in a different cellphone store, i walked in there because my cellpone broked,n there he was, we stated talking again, dating and all that and now we r in a nice relationship, we've been together for a while now, what i like the most about him, is that he gives me space when i need it , and he is a really funny guy, we laugh a lot, and he is always there for me when i feel hopeless..

so now is ur turn... tell us ur story


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Short and sweet.........
Was Engaged to a girl for 2 years, been together for 4, we split up over christmas, i did the whole not eating, not going out thing.....we got back together about 3 weeks ago








Iv promised myself ill never be such a p*ssy again if i split up with a chick


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

I am single
because I have nothing to offer.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a Ball & Chain :rasp:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I am single
> because I have nothing to offer.


You post funny pictures, you could always woo a girl with your latest PWNED attachment


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Mr Black said:


> I am single
> because I have nothing to offer.


You post funny pictures, you could always woo a girl with your latest PWNED attachment








[/quote]

I agree 100% with that statement.









As for me, I have been with my girlfriend officially now for over 2 yrs. We dated back in 9th grade and i'd broken up with her after about 6 months (for no other reason than me going through a serious crippling depression and completely neglecting her, among other things). We kept seeing each other "unofficially" through highschool and in to cgep until "officially" asked her out again. I am lucky to have her back and he has made me a more hopeful optimistic person. She just got back from a weeklong trip to cuba with her friend and I missed her like a m**********r. I was bitter when she was gone but i'm glad to have her back now.







If not for her I would likely be out digging up the freshest graves and feeding out of the dumpster at the abortion clinic.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> I am single
> because I have nothing to offer.


You post funny pictures, you could always woo a girl with your latest PWNED attachment








[/quote]

I agree 100% with that statement.:laugh:

As for me, I have been with my girlfriend officially now for over 2 yrs. We dated back in 9th grade and i'd broken up with her after about 6 months (for no other reason than me going through a serious crippling depression and completely neglecting her, among other things). We kept seeing each other "unofficially" through highschool and in to cgep until "officially" asked her out again. I am lucky to have her back and he has made me a more hopeful optimistic person. She just got back from a weeklong trip to cuba with her friend and I missed her like a m**********r. I was bitter when she was gone but i'm glad to have her back now.







If not for her I would likely be out digging up the freshest graves and feeding out of the dumpster at the abortion clinic.
[/quote]
Nice story, glad things worked themselves out


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm single.....because im fugly


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Currently single but did meet a cool girl last night. So have no clue whats gonna go on with that.

I also met another girl last night but she had a kid....As everyone knows I'm just way too immature to raise a kid. I'm still one myself.

And then last night I was at happy hour with some old friends/coworkers. Well one of my coworkers is a milf. Well she brings her friends up and both of her friends were milfs. I ended up doing shots of jager with one and we both talked and drank for awhile. She also had a motorcycle, so we had some sh*t to talk about. Then asked if I had any tats, I showed her mine and she was like "i want to get one.." (and at the time, i'm thinking i hope she doesnt want to get a tramp stamp) and well she goes "i want it right here" ointing to her lower back:

I laughed inside. Nothing like a 40 year old talking about getting a tramp stamp and later saying I'm young enough to be her kid.

I also met an abercrombie model last weekend and drank with her all night. Then around 1:30 I ask for her number and she pulls out the "i have a boyfriend card". This is the same girl that was buying me shots, grabbing me and pulling me towards the bar, holding my hand, and rubbing my leg.

I've been pretty much a man whore that's giving out free samples.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Taken - Most of everyone knows that I'm with Chris/Fido.

Story goes back that we started talking back in '03 and he promised me he'd be my prom date. Long story short, we began dating before, and have kept going strong ever since. It'll be 3 years on the 22nd of this month.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Single right now and plan to stay that way. I am way too independent and have too many hobbies.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I've been pretty much a man whore that's giving out free samples.












As for me I'm taken but it's not going too well..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Single, always been single, and 18 years. My hobbies and fishes and quest for knowladge take up too much time, plus im not willing to spend any money or rescources on a relationship


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Married for 2 years.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

not single have a gf but been on break for like 2 months i have no idea whats goin on


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

I was actually with my g/f for 2 years and 9 months, i known her for around 3 years. i been going out with her since i was in grade 9. i fell in love with her, we had an amazing relationship, and now were broken up, and i want things to work out and she doesn't even wanna be my friend, i dont know what to do...i really want her back. we been through a lot. sucks not having her around.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I've been with my b/f for 6 years this past V-day. Guess I'm lucky he puts up with my photography addiction and loves the fish and reptiles every bit as much as I do! Oh yeah, he's a cynical bastard too. We might as well be the same person with different sex organs, lol.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Single right now and plan to stay that way for some time.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ive been in love with the same girl now for about 8 years since october of 1998.
Technically we are not together as we broke things off about 5 years ago, but we dont see anyone else but eachother, and we are still very much in love and our realationship is great, no clue why we never got back together but it likes we are


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

SIngle. I devote my time to drinking. I do have friends though, chick friends, but that's all they are. They come over and drink and what not, but for the most part, Im a young, single guy with a House. Living it up. The Mexican deam I guess.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

mine is a long story, but there is a thread in here somewhere about it. (same sh#& is still going on)

TRUST KNOWONE


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

kenneth said:


> mine is a long story, but there is a thread in here somewhere about it. (same sh#& is still going on)
> 
> TRUST KNOWONE


That sucks kenneth..still haven't gotten anything figured out?
I hope all works out well for you


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

We met when I was a Freshman in Highschool, she was a freind of my current gf and went to a different school. She was with another guy I knew. Her and I fell in love, broke some hearts, it got ugly with some people for a while. We were togather got 7 years and I asked her to be my wife. Were not all huge on the wedding thing, etc. We had already bought a house a house, cars, and done all the other crap that married couples do, but she always wanted a ring. We have been togather 8 years now. I guess its sort of strange since HS relationships dont usually last, but were happy as hell. We both "played the fied" when we were younger, mabye thats why.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I knew my hubby in High school, but didn't care much for him then








He was the long haired guitar playing "pretty boy" (this was the 80's) and I was the mean punk rock girl :laugh: Then when we were in our early 20's we met up again when he started playing in a friend of mines band... 
We started dating and within 2 months he asked me to marry him, I said yes and we moved to West Lafayette so he could finish his Engineering degree @ Purdue. After he graduated we got married... We have been together for 11 years... Our wedding anniversary is the 12th of this month.
I love my Ricky


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Mr Black said:


> Short and sweet.........
> Was Engaged to a girl for 2 years, been together for 4, we split up over christmas, i did the whole not eating, not going out thing.....we got back together about 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds kinda like my story, except for the fact that we didn't get back together...









Ah well, now that I'm over it I somewhat enjoy my freedom.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am getting married June 17th! Crystal and I went to middle school together in PA, then I moved to NC. I ended up coming back to PA for college and we met back up in college. We didn't get together until my senior year because i was in a relationship. Now we are engaged and going to be married in just a few months.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

runnin things manuely at the momment


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

married with 1 son
love my wife 
she takes good care of me 
and lets me be a stay at home dad


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

i met my fiance at my job SHES MY BOSS!







and weve been togeather for 5 years now and we have a 3 yro son its fun and all. she keeps my ass outta trouble! so i guess you can say im on a short leash! lol she likes the fact she can boss me around at work but at home we leave work at the door step we found out if we take work home we fight. shes a great woman and mother she puts up with my boozin and my P's so i added everthing up and i feel i got it made


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been with my g/f for 4 years now. I saw her for the first time in highschool senoiur year. She also worked at the local orthodontist office and she was checkin out my teeth we started talkin, she liked star trek and sci-fi stuff (closet trekky) so after the appointment i called her over and asked for her number. she said she forgot it and i said that is original, (she just got her phone) So she gave me her number and it's history after that. Now were both at siu carbondale about to graduate and she doesn't know if she is going to medical school just yet, and i have no idea wtf to do with my life. Job, Entrapenuer, School?

Oh yeah we had first period together senior year of hs, and I would always get super high with the kids i would pick up and fly to school 80+ in a 40 just to be the second one there so I could sit behind her so I can get a glimpse at the wonderful booty. Giggidy Giggidy.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Currently single but did meet a cool girl last night. So have no clue whats gonna go on with that.
> 
> I also met another girl last night but she had a kid....As everyone knows I'm just way too immature to raise a kid. I'm still one myself.
> 
> ...


 I wouldnt brag to much if they look like your avatar lol


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

i've got a girlfriend who i've been with for around 3 years since i came to UK... i think things are goin really well, but the problem is that she's always hangin out with a dude who "thinks" that HE'S her boyfriend... i mean, sure, they're always goin out on dates, and he always shacks with her, but I'M the one she's supposed to be with...

i really don't know what to do, especially since we haven't really "spoken" since that time in the library where i asked her if a pencil on the ground was hers and she said "ummm... like... NO!!" this would discourage most guys, but i can tell by the way she avoids my persistent stares... (you know how women like to play hard to get) but anyway, the voices in my head tell me i need to get rid of her "real boyfriend" so we can be together forever like we're supposed to be... what do you all think?


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

kenneth said:


> mine is a long story, but there is a thread in here somewhere about it. (same sh#& is still going on)
> 
> TRUST KNOWONE


where's that thread?? i can't find it...


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

Met my b/f on the millenium lol it was after 12 i think was very drunk. He burnt my finger with a ciggy when i asked him for a lite then poured beer on it which stung like hell aww true love
We have our ups & downs like most couples im a mega bi*ch to live with as i suffer from bad depression now & then due to medical conditions.
We have a 4yr old daughter aswell as 2 cats & a sh*t load of fish oh & my brother whos our lodger. 
Dont think we're ever marry though its not really our thing lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> mine is a long story, but there is a thread in here somewhere about it. (same sh#& is still going on)
> 
> TRUST KNOWONE


where's that thread?? i can't find it...
[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=107185


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

kenneth said:


> mine is a long story, but there is a thread in here somewhere about it. (same sh#& is still going on)
> 
> TRUST KNOWONE


where's that thread?? i can't find it...
[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=107185
[/quote]

Sorry toots but i gotta say shes cheatin on ur ass been there seen that 1 u will survive though :nod:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> I knew my hubby in High school, but didn't care much for him then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww thats a nice story... and the rest of them too!!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

kenneth said:


> mine is a long story, but there is a thread in here somewhere about it. (same sh#& is still going on)
> 
> TRUST KNOWONE


where's that thread?? i can't find it...
[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=107185
[/quote]
AND your STILL with her?? Seriously man, Move on. She's making you look like a fool Boss.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

DHtcqb7 said:


> i've got a girlfriend who i've been with for around 3 years since i came to UK... i think things are goin really well, but the problem is that she's always hangin out with a dude who "thinks" that HE'S her boyfriend... i mean, sure, they're always goin out on dates, and he always shacks with her, but I'M the one she's supposed to be with...
> 
> i really don't know what to do, especially since we haven't really "spoken" since that time in the library where i asked her if a pencil on the ground was hers and she said "ummm... like... NO!!" this would discourage most guys, but i can tell by the way she avoids my persistent stares... (you know how women like to play hard to get) but anyway, the voices in my head tell me i need to get rid of her "real boyfriend" so we can be together forever like we're supposed to be... what do you all think?


uh wtf?

are you sure... you two are togethor? lol

shacks with her?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

myphen said:


> i've got a girlfriend who i've been with for around 3 years since i came to UK... i think things are goin really well, but the problem is that she's always hangin out with a dude who "thinks" that HE'S her boyfriend... i mean, sure, they're always goin out on dates, and he always shacks with her, but I'M the one she's supposed to be with...
> 
> i really don't know what to do, especially since we haven't really "spoken" since that time in the library where i asked her if a pencil on the ground was hers and she said "ummm... like... NO!!" this would discourage most guys, but i can tell by the way she avoids my persistent stares... (you know how women like to play hard to get) but anyway, the voices in my head tell me i need to get rid of her "real boyfriend" so we can be together forever like we're supposed to be... what do you all think?


uh wtf?

are you sure... you two are togethor? lol

shacks with her?
[/quote]

Just an old case of Stocker-itis


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> runnin things manuely at the momment


i hope you dont mean running 'yourself' manually.














lol.

ive been going out with my gf for a few months over 5 years now. my gfs best friend was good friends with my best friend. one night i talked to her on MSN or something when i thought it was her friend. i found her pretty funny and we met up shortly after. havent left eachother since. our personalities are very similar, but with the right amount of differences to keep things interesting.

i hate going away without her. going to college was totally gay by myself. she's never been much of a traveller but im about to change that


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Single again as of new years. Knew it was coming, went with her for about a year and broke up. Then she shows up after 6 months and we eventually started again. Didn't last but 3 months. I was surprised it was that long. She'll prob show up again, and I have things to say if she does. Nothing bad, unless she gets me in a bad mood, but I'm a nice guy and she knows it. I said the first time we broke up that I wouldn't be a jerk if I saw her again and never had nothing against her. Same now, but not gonna fall for her again.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

jus got outta a 2 year relationship about a month ago.. but before that we were kind of on and off for lik 5 months you know how it is. she had moved on 2 another guy but only went out w/ him 4 a few days.. then we started talkin again and i feel for her again but we never really officially got bak 2gether.. now shes w/ sum other dude and if she trys to come back to me shes jus guna get shut the f*ck down... im lookin 4 a girl to fill the void rit now but i still feel lik sh*t and an emptiness all the time cuz i was so used to her and other girls jus arent up to my standard..but o well i jus gota keep lookin


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Married.

we met at my first job. I was working at Mcdonalds in HS... Back in 96. She came in to try to get a job. She ended up getting the job there and somehow I tricked her into going out with me... (heh heh heh). 
We were dating all through High school and college... and we got married on Sept 12, 2004 after I graduated. Been very happy with her ever since I met her.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

hemptation88 said:


> jus got outta a 2 year relationship about a month ago.. but before that we were kind of on and off for lik 5 months you know how it is. she had moved on 2 another guy but only went out w/ him 4 a few days.. then we started talkin again and i feel for her again but we never really officially got bak 2gether.. now shes w/ sum other dude and if she trys to come back to me shes jus guna get shut the f*ck down... im lookin 4 a girl to fill the void rit now but i still feel lik sh*t and an emptiness all the time cuz i was so used to her and other girls jus arent up to my standard..but o well i jus gota keep lookin


u dont have to be looking for that special person, im sure she'll come when u less expect her!!!! (IMO)


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ive been single for about 3 years, ive just been to lazy to up and find a decent girl....
someday perhaps


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I just wanted to say that it was nice to read all of your stories thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Single and hating life.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Well....... i'm not single, at least for right now. I met a British guy about 3 months ago and we've been dating for the past 2. I'm not entirely sure how long this thing is gonna last considering I leave the country at the end of April, but for right now i'm entirely happy with the relationship, which is a lot more than I can say about past ones i've had.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Well....... i'm not single, at least for right now. I met a British guy about 3 months ago and we've been dating for the past 2. I'm not entirely sure how long this thing is gonna last considering I leave the country at the end of April, but for right now i'm entirely happy with the relationship, which is a lot more than I can say about past ones i've had.












That could turn out ugly.... I try not to date people when I'm out of the country lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> Well....... i'm not single, at least for right now. I met a British guy about 3 months ago and we've been dating for the past 2. I'm not entirely sure how long this thing is gonna last considering I leave the country at the end of April, but for right now i'm entirely happy with the relationship, which is a lot more than I can say about past ones i've had.












That could turn out ugly.... I try not to date people when I'm out of the country lol
[/quote]

Well I don't exactly see how... Other than it might suck to loose him when I leave but as long as we're still on good terms at that point,he's planning to visit this summer and i'm sure if its meant to, everything will work out.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Well I don't exactly see how... Other than it might suck to loose him when I leave but as long as we're still on good terms at that point,he's planning to visit this summer and i'm sure if its meant to, everything will work out.


Well good luck to you. I suppose as long as it's not semi-serious yet it will be alright. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok heres my story.. Met this girl at some voluntary work i was doin at the local rugby club.. got talkin but she had a boyfriend...

Saw her in the club about 7 months later and damn she looked way hotter.

Anyway being in a ridiculously drunken state I tried to chat her up despite knowin she had a boyfriend.. we both got drunk.. I ended up losing her £200.00 cell phone and the thursday night ended with us basically hating each other.. went out again on the sunday, saw her again and had the nerve to ask her for her home number (remember id lost her mobile!!) ... the dumb bitch said yes lol

Anyways after two months of meeting up on the sly and lots of phone calls, finally got her away from her boyfriend.. and we're still together 8 months later and very much in love!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

long story short... had a GF for 3 years, gave every living second to the relationship. she broke my heart and now i dont trust most girls i meet (meat heh...), dont want a wife or kids anyways... untill i can do nothing but hang out with them and spend money on them... not work all the time


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Girlfriend for 6 years. 5 years of it engaged


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Single, always been single, and 18 years. My hobbies and fishes and quest for knowladge take up too much time, plus im not willing to spend any money or rescources on a relationship


lol you sounded like one of my friends he isnt ble to spend any moeny ina relation ship lol

anyway i got my g/f we have been dating for 3 weeks lol i bever complete the month so i we does will be a record


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I am single and it sucks


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> I am single and it sucks


Awww why, is this since the condon broke... poor AW


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> I am single and it sucks


I bet more than half the guys on this site right now are looking at plane tickets to Rome.

pens up expedia.com:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

r8frazer said:


> Ok heres my story.. Met this girl at some voluntary work i was doin at the local rugby club.. got talkin but she had a boyfriend...
> 
> Saw her in the club about 7 months later and damn she looked way hotter.
> 
> ...


Very much in love, yet you refer to her as a bitch? Yeah, I can see how long this relationship is going to last.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Fresh2salt said:


> I have a Ball & Chain :rasp:


ditto


----------

